# Greeting From a CT Oneida Shooter & Hunter



## VLODPG (Dec 5, 2006)

Greetings from a Connecticut Oneida Bowhunter! I shoot a Aeroforce X80 & I found this site thru reference from the CP Oneida website!
I am soon to be purchasing my 2nd Oneida, The Extreme & my only question is do I want the short model with the higher brace height or the medium the the shorter brace?
I welcome input from all especially Oneida shooters.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: Hello and :welcome: to Archery Talk VLODPG. Have fun here.


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

Welcome, we are here.


----------



## e_m_i_l_y (May 10, 2006)

Welcome 2 AT!


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

*First, welcome*

What is your draw length? Only one or the other will actually fit you? Won't it?


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

welcome...

depends on what you want...and what your draw length is..

mikie


----------



## VLODPG (Dec 5, 2006)

I was measured at 28" but my arrows are 29.5" for broadhead clearance.
Both the regular short & the medium LF are draw length between 27-30

I want good shootability to 40 yrds & decent speed The brace height range on the Med LF is lower than the regular short


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

the med will be faster but you can make the short fast with less let off and playing with arrow weight and custom strings.


----------



## VLODPG (Dec 5, 2006)

Mikie Day said:


> the med will be faster but you can make the short fast with less let off and playing with arrow weight and custom strings.


The difference in the brace height between the 2 choices, is there really that much of a difference in the shootability between them at say 65#


----------



## colo-bowhntr (Nov 23, 2006)

:welcome: Glad to have you aboard.


----------

